# bulking on tren



## will (Mar 30, 2014)

Since being on tren on a bulking blast I'm coming to the conclusion that deca might have been the better choice for what I'm going for. I am gaining mass but not the true bulk that I'm looking for because I'm burning fat way to fast. Strength gains are amazing and my weight is staying at a pretty constant weight.  Don't get me wrong,  I am in love with tren and after my next blast and trying to get some more bulk, tren will play a large part in any cycle.  I just dont think I'll ever be truly happy.  The day I started lifting is the day I became forever small


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

welcome to tren ..You can bulk on it but its gonna be a lean tight look..Deca was a better all out mass builder imo..I like tren for recomps


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 30, 2014)

Brother Bundy is spot-on. Tren adds a tight, lean look even when bulking. If you're after shear size & mass and don't mind some water gain, deca is a better choice.


----------



## will (Mar 30, 2014)

Ur dead on with it. Really I love everything about tren I'm just not at the size I wanna be yet. Gonna be hard going back to deca after this beast though


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

will said:


> Ur dead on with it. Really I love everything about tren I'm just not at the size I wanna be yet. Gonna be hard going back to deca after this beast though



like i said get big using dbol drol deca shit like that..then cut up with tren var mast...Yes u can use any of these drugs for anything cause diet is key..but they work better for certain looks..Deca had no sides and i felt great..tren i was very strong but major sides that i can handle..I love nand i cant wait to run it agian


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 30, 2014)

Stack tren with NPP and bold cyp....= MASS


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> Stack tren with NPP and bold cyp....= MASS



this is only for a very experienced user..Im sure one day i will try something like that..as for now im no where near ready for a stack like that knowning how strong tren is alone


----------



## shenky (Mar 30, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> Stack tren with NPP and bold cyp....= MASS



what dosages did you run each compound, GG?


----------



## will (Mar 30, 2014)

I've had great results with deca but just had to try tren out. I had bad night sweats before tren but they have stopped while being on. Only thing I'm having now is some fuked up dreams and waking up about 4 or 5 times a night.


----------



## will (Mar 30, 2014)

Running 1050 test e and 400 tren e aa week


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 30, 2014)

How many cycles have u done??????!!
how much you weigh?


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 30, 2014)

shenky said:


> what dosages did you run each compound, GG?


300-> to 500 mg tren a
300 NPP 
450 bold cyp
450 Tpp


----------



## will (Mar 30, 2014)

Weight 220 and have run 4 complete cycles, blast and cruise now. Done straight test,  sust, deca, not to mention the orals. Diet on point.  I just wanted to try tren and see for myself that way I knew where to go next


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 30, 2014)

I would think that cycle you are running would blow you up fine.


----------



## will (Mar 30, 2014)

Dont get me wrong I'm getting bigger but its lean mass and more definition and I'm not looking for any "cut" look.  Once I hit about 250lbs then I'll start working on leaning out


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 30, 2014)

Why are u using so much test at 230 I still grew like a weed at 500 mg test. U certainly. Don't need a gram of test and ur probably wasting it.
back off the test add drol& dbol


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 30, 2014)

will said:


> Running 1050 test e and 400 tren e aa week



Too much gear, IMO.


----------



## will (Mar 30, 2014)

I dont grow on 500 at all. As far as orals go I've done them and my liver doesn't need anymore stress than I already give it. Hell I'm 36 years old and done put my body through hell as it is. I ran 750 last blast and done good.  As far as wasting , I got 22 10ml vials sitting here so not worried about running out lol


----------

